# Cabela's Grand Opening in Avon this morning



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Nephew arrived at Cabela's grand opening at 8:00am. Got in line at least 200' from the door! They "open" at 10:00am. Lots of handouts to first 500 in line, and he didn't make the cut! 

First guy in line was there since Tuesday, and line began forming at 3:00am. Guy in front of nephew said he got in line at 7:00am. I'm glad I didn't go, thinking I'd be there at about 7:30am. It's already hot out there, and it wasn't worth it. 

A LOT of guys available on a Thursday morning tells you it's retirees, un-employed (says alot about the Economy), or, homeless people.....LOL

I'm in no hurry now to visit the store, unless I get out that way. Fin Feather Fur in Middleburg Hts is closer for me, and is now well-stocked with reloading supplies, anyway.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My shop is near Cabelas and it is packed as of 2:45 pm


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> My shop is near Cabelas and it is packed as of 2:45 pm


Glad I went Tuesday....


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

The new fin fur feather in Milan has everything I need, locally owned and close to my range.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

boatnut said:


> The new fin fur feather in Milan has everything I need, locally owned and close to my range.


From what I've heard, the Avon Cabela's is 1/2 the size of the big one in Monroe, MI, and Fin Feather Fur has best selection (gun stuff-wise)


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

powrguy said:


> From what I've heard, the Avon Cabela's is 1/2 the size of the big one in Monroe, MI, and Fin Feather Fur has best selection (gun stuff-wise)



You heard correctly... i wasnt impressed with the store at all.

Im personally a fan of the sportsmans den in shelby. I like their selection and prices the best.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

jamesbalog said:


> You heard correctly... i wasnt impressed with the store at all.
> 
> Im personally a fan of the sportsmans den in shelby. I like their selection and prices the best.


I'm in Strongsville, so my go-to store is Fin Feather Fur, in Middleburg Hts. Never been to Sportsman's Den, but have heard good things about it.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

my only problem with Sportsmen's den is, if you go on a weekend , especially when they have a big sale going on, it can be hard to get waited on at the gun counter.


----------

